# Presentan plan para preservar santuario de Machu Picchu



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Un plan maestro destinado a preservar al santuario arqueológico de Machu Picchu, la mayor atracción turística de Perú, que incluye fijar límites al ingreso de turistas y hacer un control de daños, fue presentado por las autoridades peruanas.

El plan fue diseñado por el Instituto Nacional de Cultura de Perú (INC) y el Instituto de Recursos Naturales a fin de solucionar los problemas que pusieron en riesgo al más importante complejo arqueológico de Perú de perder su condición de patrimonio cultural de la humanidad.

En 2004, la Unesco hizo un serio llamado de atención al Estado peruano e instó a sus autoridades a adoptar medidas a fin de que el santuario de Machu Picchu no sea incluido en la lista de patrimonio mundial en peligro.

El plan establece que la ciudadela de piedra podrá recibir no más de 2.500 visitantes por día, el máximo que puede tolerar el santuario, ubicado en la cima de una montaña en la zona de ceja de selva del departamento surandino de Cusco.

También se han adoptado medidas para superar el caos y desorden urbanos que imperan en el poblado de Aguas Calientes, ubicado al pie de la montaña, así como el problema generado por la pobreza y exclusión de campesinos del área, informó Luis Lumbreras, director del INC.

Otro de los aspectos establecidos en el plan se refiere al objetivo de emprender gestiones para la recuperación de las diversas piezas que se encuentran en poder de la estadounidense Universidad de Yale, que se exhibirán en un futuro cercano en un Museo de Sitio en la zona del complejo.

La ciudadela incaica fue descubierta en 1911 por el norteamericano Hiram Bingham, quien trasladó parte de las riquezas de la ciudadela a esa universidad.

Como parte del plan se ejecutarán además políticas de integración de las poblaciones campesinas del área en la labor de protección del patrimonio, promoción, sistematización y difusión de las investigaciones arqueológicas.

Se incluyen también acciones de monitoreo y prevención de desastres naturales como deslizamientos de tierras, desbordes de ríos y una permanente vigilancia de la actividad sísmica de la región.


----------

